# Help! Which resort in Aruba would you choose?



## gretel (Dec 17, 2008)

I have the option of renting one of three resorts for the four of us (2 adults, 2 children).  Here are the particulars: I want to lay on the beach all day. I'm taking my mother who has difficulty walking. My sons are 9 and 11. I will be renting  a car.

Caribbean Palm Village- 2 bedroom
La Quinta- one bedroom first floor 105
The Aruban- one bedroom

Which would you pick and why?

Thanks!!


----------



## Blondie (Dec 17, 2008)

Carib Palm- NOT on the beach and NO elevators on its three floors. But, units are huge and have 2 bathrooms. Very quiet resort and laid back and peaceful but not much for kids.  Aruban is a walk to the beach- maybe 3-4 mins as it is in the back behind another resort- no view to speak of but better for kids with a kids club etc and a lovely huge beach. One bedroom is good size but will have either one king or two doubles and a sleep sofa so know what you are getting. La Quinta ia beach front but last I knew they did not have beach palapas/huts so that can be an issue as it gets so hot on the beach. Resort is quiet and on the same lovely beach as the Aruban- do not know about the rooms but it is an older resort and looks fine. You will want a car and it is pretty easy to navigate but many streets have no names. Getting into the downtown is an easy straight shot. Good luck.


----------



## LDT (Dec 17, 2008)

La Quinta- one bedroom first floor 105

Even though I have not stayed in any of these I know people that own here and they love it.  And I would have to be close to the beach.


----------



## lvhmbh (Dec 17, 2008)

La Quinta - the people that stay there absolutely love it!!!  Second would be The Aruban and CPV the very last as it is inland.


----------



## gretel (Dec 17, 2008)

*Change in plans*

Looks like the La Quinta has been rented.  

I also found a studio at La Cabana.  I am leaning toward this as it seems closest to the beach (than Aruban or Caribbean Palm).

Can anyone recommend a car rental?  Hans at Tropic is booked!


----------



## LDT (Dec 18, 2008)

Our last couple of visits we have used Royal and have had no problem.  Both times were for a Jeep.


----------



## Blondie (Dec 18, 2008)

A studio at La Cabana is really only one room with a pull out sofa and a murphy bed. I do not see 4 people in that unit. There must be tons of rentals available- do not settle.


----------



## CatLovers (Dec 18, 2008)

*There is no way we would stay at CPV*

We are in Aruba now, and there is no way we would stay at Caribbean Palm Village, no matter how wonderful the unit.  We are beach lovers, and CPV is in the middle of Noord, an inland town, which is a long walk to the beach.  Now we have a car, but we like walking downstairs to the beach, or if we must, across the street; no way would I stay across town from the beach.

This week we are at Aruba Beach Club, lovely little low-rise resort right on the beach, and next week we are at La Quinta, which of course you already know about.


----------



## gretel (Dec 19, 2008)

Thanks for the advice.  We excluded CPB, Aruban and La Cabana.  It looks like I've found Casa Del Mar (2 bedroom) and Divi Phoenix Beach Resort (studio) that might work for the entire stay.  It is extremely difficult to find weeks 52/1 at this late juncture.

Any advice as to unit location for Casa Del Mar (I was told it is assigned at Check-in).

Also, does anyone know if we would be able to see the fireworks from the Divi Phoenix, unit 1003, on New Year's? Are the studios large enough for 2 adults/2 children?

Thanks again!


----------



## lvhmbh (Dec 19, 2008)

Casa Del Mar is a very nice resort.  Their only drawback is no dishwasher but with the location on Eagle Beach, who cares.  They also have Matthews on the beach which does a really nice b-fast buffet and lunch and dinner are good as well.  Within walking distance of Dunkin Donuts, Bagels, etc. etc.  I'd pick it over Divi but then I love Eagle Beach.  Linda


----------



## gretel (Dec 19, 2008)

Well, planning this trip has become a comedy of errors. I have the week 1 at Casa Del mar but the week 52 fell through...twice!  

Now my only current choice is the Aruban.  Anyone have advice?  The reviews are awful!


----------



## LDT (Dec 19, 2008)

I have always said that I would sleep in a tent on the beach as long as it is in Aruba.  I still stand by that.  No matter where you end up staying, relax and have a great time.  

(And drink a Balashi for me as I still have 5 weeks to go)


----------



## Blondie (Dec 19, 2008)

Casa del mar is great- I think the two bedrooms are ocean view/front. The Aruban is fine- I used to own there- jsut check on the bedding as the units vary. It is a walk for your mom though she may just hang by the pool.

I just checked redweek.com and there seems to be a good amount for these weeks- I'd just make an offer at this late date. Have you checked the aruba boards   www.aruba.com   and some others?


----------



## CatLovers (Dec 20, 2008)

Just checked into La Quinta today, and have to say, compared to where we just came from (Aruba Beach Club), this place is a major dive!  We have a 1-bedroom (2207) in Phase II so I'll try to give a quick review of the pluses and minuses.  First the pluses - great view from our balcony of the ocean; spacious living room.  The real big minuses are the quality of the unit and the amenities.  The unit is really beginning to show its age - the floor tile is in very poor shape - it looks like someone dropped bricks on it; the bathroom is in rough shape - the tile is mildewed, the plumbing doesn't work well; the kitchen looks worn down; you can't get wireless access in Phase 2, only in Phase 1.  Generally speaking, this Phase is beginning to show its age - the laundry room has 1/3 of its machines "out of order", things are looking raggedy.  Plus, it blows my mind that the resort charges you a non-refundable $20 deposit that you must use at the pool bar.  Now the chances were pretty good that we would use the pool bar anyway, but I hate that it's not my choice - I am being told that I MUST use them or lose my $20 deposit (they make you sign a document on check-in).  

Having said all that, I am on vacation in Aruba so nothing can change that!  Just thought I'd provide my input since the OP was actively seeking a unit in Aruba.


----------



## gretel (Dec 20, 2008)

Thanks so much to everyone!

Here is the long story...

I scoured every Aruba bulletin board and timeshare board for rentals and found an owner with a one-bedroom La Quinta week.  She sent me the rental agreement.  Then, the next day, she called to tell me that she was renting to someone else and had someone for me to rent from (an agent). I wasn't very happy but that is life.   

This new agent then took my credit card information and told me I have a studio at La Cabana (not my first choice, especially a studio, but I figured I would not stay in the room much).  Then, the next day, the agent told me that the unit had been rented by the resort.  He apologized and said it was an unusual circumstance, etc. He offered The Aruban but I did not want to book it.

The next day, he said he had another studio unit at Divi Phoenix. I told him to book it. Two days later, you guessed it, he once again told me it was sold.  Of course, now I was twice-burned and began my internet hunt once again. You would be surprised at the lack of availability.  I think most people that don't use their units at the last minute don't list them. It's a shame. There were a lot of people searching (according to the people who's units had already been rented).

Finally, I found a unit at Paradise Beach Villas (2 bedroom ocean front in Phase II) that I've rented (from very nice people at a great price). I am staying a few extra days (Jan. 4-7 and have a week at Casa Del Mar (2 bedroom) for those days (if anyone needs nights from the 7th to the 11th, let me know!). 

So, I'm staying at Paradise Beach Villas and Casa Del Mar, both for the first time.  I love eagle Beach (I've stayed at Costa Linda and La Cabana) so I am excited!  If anyone has advice, please send it along.

Oh, I also booked my reservations for Madam Janette and Chalet Suisse for dinners.  Does anyone have suggestions for other places that are family-appropriate (not so much for romance! lol).  Also, any suggestions for New year's eve and day dinners?

Thanks again!!


----------



## Zac495 (Dec 21, 2008)

http://www.picturetrail.com/sfx/album/view/11415544

Lots of restaurant recommendations on my picture trail. Have fun!


----------



## Blondie (Dec 21, 2008)

Wow- great choices and you will have the space you want. Casa del Mar has a nice buffet breakfast. Also, walk a bit down the beach to the right and there is a great outdoor place on the beach for lunch. I believe it is a part of another hotel but I am not sure which one. It is before Costa Linda. have a great time!


----------



## gretel (Dec 22, 2008)

*Car Rental*

Hans was booked for the time period. I called Royal (suggested here and on the Aruba BBS).  They have a toll free number on their website.  I was quoted a rate and booked online.  Their rate was better than anyone else's by far.  I will have to take their shuttle to their office (by Texaco).  Has anyone done this?  Is it painless?


----------



## lvhmbh (Dec 22, 2008)

I have not personally used the Shuttle but have read trip reports on the Aruba boards and they say it is painless.   I'm sure you'll enjoy your trip.  We now own 30 weeks at Costa Linda and expect to use them all next year.  We have owned for 12 years (not that many weeks lol!!) in Aruba and have NEVER traded our weeks.   This year we rented some of our 3 BR weeks in the summer as we had been there in Feb/March and couldn't make it back until late July.  Linda


----------



## lvhmbh (Dec 22, 2008)

Since we stayed for 5 weeks in July/August we decided to try some less expensive restaurants.  We ALWAYS go to Chalet Suisse (first and last night tradition), Mme Janette, Texas de Brazil, etc.  This trip we tried Casa Tua for their thin crust pizza (really good) and DH had chicken parm that he cut with a fork!!!  Pizza Bob's, of course, Bingo's for the best burger and curly fries on the island IMHO, Bugaloe (pier between the Rad and Riu) which is a great setting, good inexpensive food - love their goat cheese salad.  The little resto in The Alhambra has a very good hot dog, philly cheese steak, soup, etc. and on Sunday night it is 2 for 1 lol!!!  DH said it was the very cheapest bill but more importantly the food was good!!  We went back on another night when we just wanted a sandwich but not to stay in.   We went to Giani's for Italian which is more pricey but you can bring your own wine.   Matthew's is a great place to enjoy the sunset and waitstaff are really, really, nice.  Linda


----------



## Blondie (Dec 22, 2008)

I second Bingo's (for great steak) and Linda's Pancakes right next door for terrific dutch pancakes.


----------



## gretel (Dec 23, 2008)

*Food*

We used to shop at Ling but last time I had a bad experience. I am going to try Hong Kong this time.

As for dinner reservations, I made the usual: Madam Janette's and Chalet Suisse.  We also always go to Le Petit Cafe (love the steak on a stone) and Pizza Bob's. This time, I am thinking of trying Driftwood, Marandi and Cafe Tua.  Now I am adding Bingo's to the list!

We used to enjoy the Buccanneer (the owner/chef is so personable) but the last two times the food wasn't as great. We also tried Ruth's Chris at the Marriott. Food and service were excellent but the price was steep.


----------



## gretel (Dec 27, 2008)

*Unit 1407? CDM*

Does anyone know if there is a view from 1407 at Casa Del Mar?  The woman emphasized that it is in Phase 1 (whatever that means).  From the website, it seems to be on the 4th floor overlooking the pool. I'm hoping it isn't too far into the corner that the other building obstructs!


----------



## jadejar (Dec 28, 2008)

You should have a nice view from 1407 at Casa del Mar.  I have a picture of the building that I took in March.  If you pm me your email address, I will forward it to you.  I don't know how to post pictures to this site.

Judy


----------



## gresmi (Jan 26, 2009)

Casa Del Mar is quite nice. I'm a  Presidential Suite owner there for years. The buffet referred to in this post is probably Playa Linda, right on the beach. I own there, too. Nice buffet and great, friendly cooks. I'm renting both units this summer (week 29), if anybody interested. Have a blast.



Blondie said:


> Wow- great choices and you will have the space you want. Casa del Mar has a nice buffet breakfast. Also, walk a bit down the beach to the right and there is a great outdoor place on the beach for lunch. I believe it is a part of another hotel but I am not sure which one. It is before Costa Linda. have a great time!


----------



## gretel (Jan 28, 2009)

*Update*

I wanted to thank everyone for their information/advice. I will post reviews but just wanted to add a few notes here.

Casa Del Mar was wonderful! The view was great, the resort and unit clean and comfortable, the location great, and the beach fantastic! I wouldn't hesitate to return.

After Royal confirmed my car rental and free cell phone via email and by telephone, they didn't have a car for me when we arrived. The person meeting us said he would send us to the hotel by cab (on them) and maybe get us a car the next day. It was awfully stressful and we lost almost a day of vacation as a result (no groceries, etc.). The next day they did come at 11:30 and bring a PT Cruiser for the price of a compact (excellent price!). The car was great! The free cell phone didn't work and they never did deliver a new one to me as promised. In the end, we drove to their office across from the airport, paid, and they dropped us off by departures (extremely painless!).  While I vowed never to use them again, in hindsight I can understand that they may have had problems for New Year's week. I would try them again as they did try to make amends and, otherwise, were nice.

Restaurants: I used coupons everywhere for free wine or dessert. Kept the books in the car. Get two books if there are two people. They will give you a glass per coupon per person.

Loved- 
Driftwood, Madam Jeanette's, Chalet Suisse, Marina Pirata, Pizza Bob's, Iguana Joe's

Ok- 
Matthews at CDM (However, the bar service was excellent)
Le Petit Cafe- steak wasn't as good quality as before
Hooters- decent wings, good for lunch
Salt N Pepper- Fun for Tapas

Disliked- 
Bingo's: the food was ok, the service was excellent but there was a stench that drifted in every few minutes and a huge cockroach landed on my hand, while moths swirled around our heads. Not my idea of enjoyable.
Tony Roma's: food was ok but paying more than $5 for a little glass of beer is intolerable. Felt like servers were padding the bill.

Tried Hong King supermarket and Supercenter. Supercenter offered very little and high prices. Hong King was better but steaks I bought went bad the very next day (glad we didn't eat them!).


----------



## krmlaw (Jan 28, 2009)

SO glad I found this thread. II have confirmed a 2 bedroom for us at the Caribbean Palm, which we just declined and removed them from our request.

I put in the request yesterday with II, and the sent me an email last night. Whats the chance of getting another resort now? Do they penalize you if you decline something thats offered?


----------



## MRSFUSSY (Jan 28, 2009)

*where is casa del mar?*

right next to ?????

thanks.


----------



## gresmi (Jan 28, 2009)

MRSFUSSY said:


> right next to ?????
> 
> thanks.



Right behind Alhambra Casino, can't miss that. Right on the beach. It's actually on a section of the beach where it makes a turn. Beautiful.


----------



## gresmi (Jan 28, 2009)

krmlaw said:


> SO glad I found this thread. II have confirmed a 2 bedroom for us at the Caribbean Palm, which we just declined and removed them from our request.
> 
> I put in the request yesterday with II, and the sent me an email last night. Whats the chance of getting another resort now? Do they penalize you if you decline something thats offered?



I don't get the time opportunities to visit the board that I'd like these days, but I'm glad I got the time tonight. II should not "penalize" you. You put your request in, you didn't like what they threw up. End of story. Ball in their court. I suggest you explore multiple/parallel avenues to locate something good. Caribbean Palm is decent, but not a great location. It's actually another town name. ?  Look at the trade company out of San Francisco for one. They've often got Aruba resorts. They send me stuff all the time wanting me to deposit my Casa Del Mar week for 2 others. Mine's in second half of July.

Have fun! You'll love it. Very nice people.


----------



## gresmi (Jan 28, 2009)

gretel said:


> Thanks so much to everyone!
> 
> Here is the long story...
> 
> ...



Sorry for all your trouble. What a fiasco. I can only say that if you've not traveled yet, you'll have a great time. PBV is not "exactly" on the beach, but it's right across. I own at Casa Del Mar and I know you'll be happy there. Best scenario is you getting a Presidential Suite there. Enjoy!


----------

